# Photochopping help



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Could I bother someone to help me play a joke on a buddy? I want to photoshop this little dancing guy in the background of a pic I took of my buddy. 

Maybe somewhere over to the left, slid down behind the deer but in front of the brush.

Anyway, I just thought it would be funny b/c he was pretty excited when he shot the deer and having the little dancing guy would be hilarious.

Thanks.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

This work for yer?? :cheers:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great job! Ha ha Rich


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

THAT IS PERFECT....many thanks.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

hahahah That is just way to funny! Looks great


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Hit him w/green! Thats awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

2 cool, That's awesome!


----------

